#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   inneres Zittern >

## xxl

Hallo zusammen,
zuerst einmal einige Angaben zu meiner Person, bin 57 Jahre, 1,88m groß,100 kg schwer, Nichtraucher, trinke nicht viel Alkohol und nehme noch keine Medikamente zu mir.
Ich verspühre seit etwa 3 Jahren ein inneres Zittern nach dem Aufwachen, das für ca 5-10 Min. anhält und dann langsam verschwindet.Das kann nach einem 5 Min.- , einer Stunde,- oder nach einer Nacht- Schlaf sein. Meine Blut und Schilddrüsenwerte sind in Ordnung, war schon bei einem Nervenarzt, der auch nichts gefunden hat.
Kann mich aber auch an meine Bundeswehrzeit erinnern, wenn wir Nachts aus den Betten geschmissen wurden, hatte ich sowas auch gehabt.
Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen.
Liebe Grüße  Det

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo xxl! 
Niemand hat bisher geantwortet. Leider kenne ich mich damit nicht wirklich aus, habe aber den Eindruck, daß es keine psychische Störung ist. Verstehe ich es richtig, daß beim "inneren Zittern" äußerlich kein Zittern festzustellen ist, daß da also nur ein _unbestimmtes Gefühl_ ist? Selbst wenn es so sein sollte, würde ich eher in Richtung Kreislaufstörung denken. Dafür spricht vor allem der Umstand, daß das Zittern nach zu schnellem Aufstehen auftritt. 
Schönen Gruß
C.

----------


## xxl

Hallo Charles!
So ist es,kein Zittern festzustellen, ich stehe auch nicht schnell auf, ich werde wach ( alles noch im Liegen ) und ein Gefühl von einem Zittern überkommt mich, oder das Herz würde sich überschlagen, aber der Puls ist so um die 60 schläge in der Min. Bei der Bundeswehr war es wohl das schnelle aufstehen. Mein Blutdruck ist ca 140 zu 85- 90,
Ich fühle mich eigentlich sonst ganz wohl, habe halt Angst, das da vieleicht was schlimmes draus werden kann.

----------

